# Tricky ceiling



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

This was tricky after drywall they spray foam insulated. The foam went under some of the framing throwing the ceiling out. It was hard enough without that issue

http://www.drywalltalk.com/attachme...ent.php?attachmentid=26217&stc=1&d=1453943919


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/attachme...ent.php?attachmentid=26241&stc=1&d=1453944264


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/attachme...ent.php?attachmentid=26265&stc=1&d=1453944390


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks amazing, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome dude :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

great looking .. well done


----------



## siamak (Jan 24, 2016)

you have done great work buddy:thumbsup:
can you explain about the method and tools that you used for this nice work


----------



## eric.vancou (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks like a lot of fun. It looks very great


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Fantastic job! That's one for the portfolio. :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

F*CK THAT!!!!!!
Looking good tho!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So whats the room going to be used for, Prayers??:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingercor said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/attachme...ent.php?attachmentid=26265&stc=1&d=1453944390



That's sweet! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> So whats the room going to be used for, Prayers??:whistling2:


Pray everything holds and he don't get called back!!:whistling2:



LOL!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Pray everything holds and he don't get called back!!:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!


I would refuse! F*ck it I have been payed:thumbup: After i'm gone its the painters job!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I would refuse! F*ck it I have been payed:thumbup: After i'm gone its the painters job!:thumbsup:


I really wished It worked like that Rick. :yes:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

20 years taping and never had a ligit callback. all the beads were coated with concrete fill first coat.


----------

